
Boltzmann brain - larion1
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boltzmann_brain
======
brudgers
The past discussion was very interesting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6999074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6999074)

